

Do we really need another social network? - abhshksingh

Do we really need another social network. Ewor thinks so. Please check Project Ewor on abhshk[dot]com to know more about social network project
======
abhshksingh
The new social network have a clean design, and follow the flat UI trend. Ewor
hopes to change the social networking with some of the project’s innovations.

~~~
becojo

        Ewor hopes to change the social networking with some of the project’s innovations.
    

What are these innovations? All I see in Ewor is copy of Facebook.

